# Flea market finds... Are they worth it?



## Luke89 (Oct 8, 2014)

So went to an antique mall and found a bunch of planes. I am new to woodworking and really don't know what to look for in a decent plane I can fix up. Below are some pics of what I found.

Stanley # 6 ($49.99) has a broken handle.






















Stanley #27?? ($35 each) the booth had two of them so I took pictures of both.


























Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Luke89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Lastly this is a Stanley but idk what #? ($39)































Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you want to use the planes or hang them on the wall? The ones you pictured are wall hangers. The #6 is early, no frog adjustment, broken tote, bend lateral adjuster. The transitional planes aren't anything special. These don't hold the blade adjustment well and holding the adjustment is what planes are all about. The last one has a broken side, no blade left, the blade was removed and used as a chisel, lateral adjuster is bent, broken tote. 

When you choose an old handplane, you want one that is more easily restored and put back to work. Pictures are inadequate to make an assessment of other parts of the planes but what I can see would make me pass. You really need to know what to look for, just because it's an old plane doesn't make it desirable for a woodworker.


----------



## Luke89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you very much for the insight. Is there any plane buying guides on what to look for in popular brands like stanley?


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Search on this site for Timetestedtools. He has some stuff on buying and restoring planes.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

What to look for when buying vintage planes, 
http://www.timetestedtools.com/buying-vintage-planes.html


----------



## Korosu (Oct 16, 2014)

Is that the antique mall in old strathcona, edmonton? Sure looks like it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

keep in mind, these guys do this for a living. They know exactly what they are selling and exactly what its worth. Im sure there are exceptions... but the odds are against you.

Unlike say... a garage sale, where the owner likely considers it to be junk. The guys running the flea market are the guys that are at the garage sales at 6AM.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

That pricing is ridiculous. I would possibly spend $10-$15 for the 6 if its in restartable condition and that's a big maybe. 6's are an odd size plane bordering on annoying. 

You can go onto ebay and pay those prices for nearly useable planes just needing cleaning and sharpening..

It frustrates me when I see someone charging that much for a clearly broken plane.


----------



## Dam8 (Jan 22, 2015)

i agree 100% Gideon, there are so many planes out there, they are about 3 times what they should be... i always determine what its going to take to make it presentable, usable


----------

